# Abstürze mit Snowrunner



## Horsti999 (3. Juni 2021)

Hi,

ich habe SnowRunner auf dem neuen Gaming PC (5800x, 3070, 32GB) installiert. Leider kommt es zu regelmäßigen Abstürzen mit folgender Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An mangelnder Rechenpower kann es nicht liegen. Das Spiel hat schon mein alter PC (FX 6300, 960, 8GB) flüssig geschafft.
Und das kuriose an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass ich die Meldung ignorieren und einfach ganz normal weiterspielen kann.
Dachte ich zumindest, erst später habe ich herausgefunden, dass wenn die Meldung erscheint, das Speichern nicht mehr funktioniert.

Kann jemand helfen? Neu Installation und Grafik auf Standard hat leider nicht geholfen =(


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Juni 2021)

Nun das scheint dann wohl ein Problem des Spiels zu sein, da kann man eigentlich nur empfehlen sich mal im Supportforum des Spiels umzuschauen. Die Fehlermeldung ist auch total nutzlos ... steht ja nichts informatives drin.


----------



## Hoppss (3. Juni 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nun das scheint dann wohl ein Problem des Spiels zu sein, da kann man eigentlich nur empfehlen sich mal im Supportforum des Spiels umzuschauen


Genau, kenne das Spiel zwar nicht, ggf. hat Deine neue CPU aber einfach 2-4 Kerne für das Spiel zuviel um richtig rund zu laufen ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juli 2021)

Ich leih mir den Thread mal aus 

Bei mir lief Snowrunner stabil. 

Ich habe nur die Grafikkarte gewechselt von 3090 zu 3090 und nun läuft Snowrunner nicht mehr. Spiel startet, die Intro Filmchen kommen und wenn das Hauptmenü erscheinen soll bin ich zurück auf dem Desktop. Ohne Fehlermeldung. 

Dazu einer einer eine Idee?


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2021)

Älteren Treiber mal probiert ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juli 2021)

Nein keinen älteren Treiber probiert. Werde ich auch nicht. Es ist aktuell ein Spiel das nicht läuft. Dann spiele ich das halt nicht weiter.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2021)

Is der neueste Treiber so wichtig ? Ich hab vor Jahren aufgehört mir instant jeden neuen zu laden wegen Problemen und seit dem nie wieder welche gehabt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte ja nicht mal den neusten drauf.
Erst als das Spiel nicht lief habe ich halt upgedatet. Mit der Hoffnung es läuft dann wieder.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2021)

Hm


----------



## defPlaya (25. Juli 2021)

Moin gibt es schon eine Lösung? Bei mir startet das Spiel auch nicht. Mega nervig.


----------

